

Snipt: Share code snippets - anuraggoel
http://snipt.org/

======
nirmal
It would be useful for Snipt to automatically detect the language being used.
You could maybe do detection in a way similar to highlight.js
<http://softwaremaniacs.org/soft/highlight/en/>

I could imagine quickly pasting in a code, the detector running and modifying
the dropdown box accordingly. If it's correct I click "Snip It", if it's not
then I adjust and then click "Snip It".

------
tdavis
I am confused. This differs from any other pastebin, how? And how does it
apply to twitter any more or less than any other?

~~~
anuraggoel
Interestingly, this is in no way twitter specific. I think the twitter
connection is either for marketing reasons, or the developer didn't know about
other pastebins out there before they set out to build their own.

In terms of differences, Snipt seems to be focused more on building a
community around pasted code (rating snippets, searching across them etc.)

But it's really just another pastebin.

~~~
tdavis
Thanks; I am less worried that I've lost my mind.

------
amoeba
It runs on Wordpress? It's also not working to any degree at this moment.

